# Water treatment



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Water treatment has always been a problem. Even on soft water scale from calcium will build up. Now I will tell you I was one of the most strong nonbelievers in other treatment other than chems for cooling towers but I have found a product that breaks the mold. I installed a unit on a hard water feed line to a 1200 ton cooling tower a week ago and old scale and calcium deposits are now dropping off in big chunks. Not only is that amazing but the solids were running 2500 with chem treatment and now they are running 1200 to 1600. The system is called scale a tron. It is made by fluid dynamics check it out,it may be a game changer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Not really a game changer....
These types of devices will work in a loop system...

It's when they attempt to market them as a single pass water conditioner for a potable water system that the junk science and ripoffs are happening...

They are useless in a single pass system...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Water treatment has always been a problem. Even on soft water scale from calcium will build up. Now I will tell you I was one of the most strong nonbelievers in other treatment other than chems for cooling towers but I have found a product that breaks the mold. I installed a unit on a hard water feed line to a 1200 ton cooling tower a week ago and old scale and calcium deposits are now dropping off in big chunks. Not only is that amazing but the solids were running 2500 with chem treatment and now they are running 1200 to 1600. The system is called scale a tron. It is made by fluid dynamics check it out,it may be a game changer.


So is it your basic auto feed, line in line out? Is it liquid or powder? I've got a ln ice rink in Palm Springs and I noticed that the cooling tower is running so inefficiently between mold build up and constant water discharge out of the pump and is just draining down the parking lot. Problem is its hard for the owner to see the inefficiency as his electric bill is already $28,000-$33,000/month in the summer. This may be an idea


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So is it your basic auto feed, line in line out? Is it liquid or powder? I've got a ln ice rink in Palm Springs and I noticed that the cooling tower is running so inefficiently between mold build up and constant water discharge out of the pump and is just draining down the parking lot. Problem is its hard for the owner to see the inefficiency as his electric bill is already $28,000-$33,000/month in the summer. This may be an idea


look it up on line for cooling towers you have several choices the first and best is placement on discharge side of the tower pump. But the tower I worked on the change over of water is so quick that we just placed it in the makeup water line. The treatment of the water doesn't take any pills salt or anything at all. Just a piece of pipe with a cork screw looking piece that they call proprietary metal That is all. I was very skeptical but when I convinced the company to send a small one for a ice machine w put it on hard water for three weeks and the scale was gone and the water pan was clean. This thing works I am going to take pictures next week. It has convinced me to the point I will be putting one in at my house and documenting the changes in the water heater which has been on hard water for ten years.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Not really a game changer.... These types of devices will work in a loop system... It's when they attempt to market them as a single pass water conditioner for a potable water system that the junk science and ripoffs are happening... They are useless in a single pass system...


cooling tower is changing 7000 to 20000 gal per day the device is in the make up water so it is a single pass treatment and it is working. It is the only device to pass government testing as a green treatment.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ill definitely check it out!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Ill definitely check it out!


 I can get a number for you if you need it. They make them from 3/8 all the way to 72 in. I'll get some pictures next week and post them.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Update the scale a tron I installed in the tower has continued to operate as predicted. The hospital has calculated that it's savings to date is over 250 dollars a month in salt. I am now installing a 2 in in the domestic water to test it on something other than a tower. Will keep you updated.


----------

